# Trade Reel for Floater Trip



## Rode Warrior (Apr 25, 2006)

I will trade a Maxel 50WL for a trip to the floaters for yellowfin tuna. I have my own gear. PM me if you are interested. A few weeks notice will work best since I live in San Antonio.


----------

